# Site injected biceps for first time and now sore



## Andrew (Jun 17, 2005)

Two days ago I injected 500 mg of testosterone enanthate into each of my biceps.  Yesterday they were sore so I massaged them and had my wife step on them (as she often does when I am sore).  Well, I woke up this morning even more sore.  That was a surprise!  It feels the same as I feel when I have lactic acid build-up, but my bicep workout just prior to the injections was not extraordinary.  So, now Im wondering if too much massage of an injection site might be bad.  Any ideas?


----------



## steve0085 (Jun 17, 2005)

You injected 2cc in EACH bi?  You're crazy


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 17, 2005)

I think he meant that he did 500mgs total using each bicep which is still braver than me.   How come you used your bicep to do it?  Why not your glute or thigh or even your shoulder


----------



## Andrew (Jun 17, 2005)

*I meant 500mg in each bicep*

That is a total of 1000 mg of test enanth.  Are you saying that I injured myself and that is why Im sore?  Are you saying that the volume is too great for the capacity of a bicep to hold?


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 17, 2005)

Andrew said:
			
		

> That is a total of 1000 mg of test enanth.  Are you saying that I injured myself and that is why Im sore?  Are you saying that the volume is too great for the capacity of a bicep to hold?



Your "new" to steroids aren't you?  Is this your first cycle? Either that or your biceps is the size of your glutes.


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 17, 2005)

When has massaging an area been a bad thing to do?  It's actually a good thing because it helps spread the gear from the area.


----------



## gregdiesel (Jun 17, 2005)

Andrew said:
			
		

> That is a total of 1000 mg of test enanth.  Are you saying that I injured myself and that is why Im sore?  Are you saying that the volume is too great for the capacity of a bicep to hold?



Holy sh#t dude, I caught hell for doing 1g in my glutes on my 6th cycle!  Test prop @ 100g eod is appropriate.  All that test (if you need it) needs to go in your glutes or quads.  

ALWAYS research this stuff before you start!!


----------



## steve0085 (Jun 17, 2005)

Andrew said:
			
		

> That is a total of 1000 mg of test enanth.  Are you saying that I injured myself and that is why Im sore?  Are you saying that the volume is too great for the capacity of a bicep to hold?


First off, I wouldn't do my biceps, it hurts enough in the shoulder.  Second, 2cc is too much for your bi.  Use glutes or quads next time.  By the way, How many cycles have you done so far to be using 1g a week?


----------



## imdaman1 (Jun 17, 2005)

I squirt 2cc into by biceps without any problems.  I wouldn't have done that much on my FIRST bicep shot - but hey..at least he's got balls!  

You'll experience less pain by injecting the muscle BEFORE training it.  You want to stick the needle in there while the muscle is relaxed  - preworkout - rather than post-workout - when its tensed up, tight, and torn.  That shits gonna hurt!

I also believe that the contracting and relaxing of the muscles, happening during a workout, helps disperse the oil.  This, of course, can't happen if you shoot the oil in there after you are done working out!


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 17, 2005)

your bicep is really only big enough to hold 1cc of gear but what the hell is a noob doing with 1gram of gear in the first place.  I'm only saying your a newbie because your injecting both biceps with 500mgs of gear at the same time in the same day.


----------



## Parker123 (Jun 17, 2005)

Save those large injections for a larger muscle group.  You must have some big ass arms.  I'm 6 ft tall at 240 lbs and if I shot that much test in my arms I wouldnt be able to move.


----------



## MdTNT (Jun 17, 2005)

I'm 6'0 275 durring the on season and pushing 300 in off season and i cna say i have never shot that much in my bi....not cause it wont hold it but cause it is senseless in my opinion....not flaming you bro but for injects like tha just go for the glut...much easier to hit and less risk of nicking a nerve, or cutting things up inside...JMHO


----------



## DragonRider (Jun 17, 2005)

Just curiuos, why are you injecting 1000mg at one time. That should be spread throughout the week for more even blood levels.
My take is that the pain is caused from the amount of crystals you injected. Inother words, it doesn't matter so much that it was 1, 2or 3 cc's, it is the amount of test crystals in those cc's.
The higher the concentration of steroid to oil the greater the amount of pain you have anyway, no matter where you inject. In addition to that, the biceps are a painful injection site anyway until you get used to it. 
Personally, I would only inject short esters into my bi's and leave the long esters to other bodyparts.


----------



## Andrew (Jun 18, 2005)

*Thanks for all the advice*

That helps a lot.  To answer some of your questions - Prior to this biceps blast I have injected my glutes and delts only for a total of 7 injections.  I chose to put the entire 1000mg in my biceps because my biceps are my weakest gainers over the last 10-weeks and they need a boost.  In fact, my delts have been my strongest gainers in the last 10-weeks and I had hypothesized that it was due to the shoulders being a common injection site.  I had read in _Building the Perfect Beast _ by Author L. Rea, that your entire body benefits from dispersal of the injection but that the specific site benefits the most.  I am 6-2 235 pounds.  My biceps are not huge but they are strong.


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 18, 2005)

site injecting doesn't benefit that muscle more than any other one.  Or else bodybuilders would have some really strong ass cheeks.


----------



## archangel1 (Jun 18, 2005)

yes it is intramuscular not intravascular, but if you used that same train of thought - ie injecting in that spot will get it to grow more, then massaging the test would disperse it right? make it less painful right?? well, then, you dont want it to disperse because it will not make the site grow as well.


----------



## Waldron (Jul 19, 2014)

*Can't move after injecting!*

Basically I've been really stupid, I've injected 1ml of anabolic mass into each biceps. After being so stupid, I no can't straighten my arms! It's day two and so so sore and really can't move my arms without being in so much pain. Can't explain the pain I'm going threw. How long do you think the pain will last as can't hit the gym, get dressed or work! Can't believe how stupid I've been but I could really do with some advice. 1ml per each biceps! Help.


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 19, 2014)

That pain can last up to a week sometimes.


----------



## MattG (Jul 20, 2014)

hahahaha, yeah it sucks. Been there done that,  no more gear in biceps just SEO's occasionally. It will subside by a week, first few days are the worst


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 20, 2014)

I just put 1/2 ml of NPP and 1/4 of Prop in my left Bi last night.

I like pinning different muscles since I like short esters and pin everyday.

That said, It's sore but not bad.

BTW, what size pin did you use?


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jul 20, 2014)

I never go more than 1/2ml into each head of else they are too tight..

I use a Slin pin 29g 1/2"


----------



## MattG (Jul 20, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> I just put 1/2 ml of NPP and 1/4 of Prop in my left Bi last night.
> 
> I like pinning different muscles since I like short esters and pin everyday.
> 
> ...



Wow, I'd think the prop would hurt. All I did was 1 cc of sustanon in my right bicep with a 30g pin and it swelled up BAD. Was walking around with a gimp arm for 3 days after that and could barely use it.lol


----------



## Wtmike (Jul 20, 2014)

Bro site injections dont work and if they did sus might be the ou aas you can site inject if u wanna site inject gect syntherol


----------



## chaotichealth (Jul 21, 2014)

I did 2 ml in my left calf once I bet your arm feels the same as my calf did.  I have trouble walking for a few days.  I just told people I pulled a muscle.  But learned a lesson not to ever touch my calf muscle again.  I didn't my bi once with a ml it wasn't that bad But I wouldn't push it any more.


----------



## squatster (Jul 31, 2014)

2 mistakes over every thing I see
Like some one else mentioned - you need to work out the muscle after


----------



## squatster (Jul 31, 2014)

Sorry -2nd thing wrong-
Don't have your wife walk on your arms - mostly after injection or any time-
It is one thing to get the fascia stripped, but the walking could goof shit up
I used to be into massive injections in body parts, after 30 years of juice - it is nice -make less holes with more juice in a shot.


----------



## joh9356 (Jul 31, 2014)

Agree with all the suggestions and op's here. 

Correct me if I'm wrong fellas, but my observation is that the oil suspension that Test-E/C/P uses is thick, and takes much longer to dissipate/absorb into the muscle tissue, and that's actually what causes the soreness.

I use 23g pins and shoot in the glutes. I inject 2.5 CC's per site, and the site stays sore for a few days. My wife will help massage (She is an LMT) to distribute and help soreness. 

Lately I have been limiting to half injection on each glute to lessen the soreness and its been working great. 

When I saw you were injecting that much Test oily suspension in the biceps I was like "Whoa, this guys a beast!" 

Of course I haven't tried the bi's, like wtmike said, if I injected in the bi's it would be with Syntherol for the Fascia, but that's just me.

Slow, methodic, deep tissue massage is perfect for helping that soreness, NOT sports massage, I would think that could hurt more than help.

Just my .02 bro!


----------



## chaotichealth (Jul 31, 2014)

I did the bicept once only 1 ml. Not so bad.  Put a hot towel on it


----------



## Alinshop (Jul 31, 2014)

I tried it for a month, but not sure if it worked or not. Next time I'll try it for a longer period of time. Bi's -3cc's IM, sore as hell.


----------



## chaotichealth (Jul 31, 2014)

3 cc is like 3 ml right. You have to have huge fucking arms for the. I think im around 17" at 5'6" and out would never go above 1.5ml


----------



## Rod1222 (Jul 31, 2014)

I inject both bi's (both heads long and short), triceps, and shoulders. 

I never go over 1cc in biceps, even with these 20inchers. 

Warm the oil, inject LESS cc's next time, and like many others said--work out that injection site after.  I found that warming the oil helped so much with test prop pip in my biceps. 

Also, with any new injection site, it'll be sore the first few times.  Break yourself in and don't rush anything, EVER. Except persuading a woman to have sex.


----------



## Alinshop (Jul 31, 2014)

chaotichealth said:


> 3 cc is like 3 ml right. You have to have huge fucking arms for the. I think im around 17" at 5'6" and out would never go above 1.5ml



Mine are over 21"


----------



## chaotichealth (Jul 31, 2014)

That still seems like a lot per bicept


----------



## Alinshop (Jul 31, 2014)

chaotichealth said:


> That still seems like a lot per bicept



Well, I like to go big


----------



## chaotichealth (Jul 31, 2014)

I hear ya


----------



## Alinshop (Jul 31, 2014)

Next time I'll try Syntherol.


----------



## squatster (Aug 1, 2014)

I personally got big gains on injecting into the bicep heads- never had problems except some bruises that looked stupid as hell - yes sore - but with body building- you are sore every day don't think I ever went over 2 cc in each


----------



## Old Man River (Aug 2, 2014)

Andrew said:


> Two days ago I injected 500 mg of testosterone enanthate into each of my biceps.  Yesterday they were sore so I massaged them and had my wife step on them (as she often does when I am sore).  Well, I woke up this morning even more sore.  That was a surprise!  It feels the same as I feel when I have lactic acid build-up, but my bicep workout just prior to the injections was not extraordinary.  So, now Im wondering if too much massage of an injection site might be bad.  Any ideas?


If you feel like this smart idea of injecting testosterone directly into your biceps will make them bigger, try directly injecting into your dick and let us know how it comes out! Its not gonna happen ,except for localized swelling. Stay with what has worked for many generations and will continue until we perfect the perfect delivery system. K.I.S.S. Later,OMR:banghead:


----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 3, 2014)

That's not true. I injected. 5 ml in my dick just t9 see what would happed. I'm happy to say I still have the extra 1/4 " girth after a year. But that was the worst week of my life


----------



## squatster (Aug 4, 2014)

How they feel now?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Aug 4, 2014)

squatster said:


> How they feel now?


What Chaotics dick lol


----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 4, 2014)

Fine and dany. Want me to post a pic of it?


----------



## Alinshop (Aug 4, 2014)

chaotichealth said:


> That's not true. I injected. 5 ml in my dick just t9 see what would happed. I'm happy to say I still have the extra 1/4 " girth after a year. But that was the worst week of my life



Well, Damon!


----------



## squatster (Aug 5, 2014)

BICEPS MAN
I guess I should have been more specific
LOL
Chaotichealth - good to to here your ok man - no pics needed


----------

